# 7 month old with solid poop?



## NormaJean13

My babe has been eating solids ever since she turned 6 months old. It's progressively gotten worse - her poops are now completely solid (for the most part) and sometimes she really has to work to get them out.

Is this normal? She doesn't eat a ton, maybe a handful of cheerios, some cereal (my mom, her caregiver, is insistant) a cube (1 oz) of pureed veggies, maybe a little banana. She still gets just as much breast milk as she did before solids, well maybe a little less - like 1 - 1 1/2 oz less (having some pumping issues).

I've read that solid poop could be an indication of dehydration? Could that be true? If so, is it the solids, or the 1 - 1 1/2 oz less of breastmilk? Should I have her drink more water (she doesn't drink much, if any)?

Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## XanaduMama

Bananas, cheerios, and especially the rice cereal stuff are very constipating. I'd stop or reduce these things (esp the cereal, which is nutritionally pointless), and yes--you need to give water when you give solids.


----------



## LeahC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XanaduMama* 
Bananas, cheerios, and especially the rice cereal stuff are very constipating. I'd stop or reduce these things (esp the cereal, which is nutritionally pointless), and yes--you need to give water when you give solids.

Ditto!

Bananas and rice cereal are the worst culprits. If you really feel the need to give your babe cereal, then try oatmeal. Rice cereal is absolutely devoid of anything nutritional and just serves to "stop up" a babe's system. I would also stop giving her banana until you get her system regulated.

Try introducing some of the stone fruits into your babe's diet- peaches, pears, nectarines, prunes, apricots and even mangoes all help keep the system moving.

Most definitely offer her water while she is eating her solids. Just let her lead the way, but make sure she has access to the water while eating.


----------



## spirit4ever

When I notice that with my dd I up the pears and prunes and cut out bananas. And I offer water as well. She likes to drink a little!


----------



## alegna

yep. I'd drop any spoon fed solids- especially the cereal.

I'd give pretty free access to water. Try it cold, warm, room temp. I had one kid who only likes it cold, one that prefers warm or room temp.

-Angela


----------



## flightgoddess

My lil guy has fairly solid poos. When we started out with solids, I didn't do my research and he got constipated (rice, bananas, apples and avocados) and he had some HARD poos, he was crying. To get him to go, I gave him some Colic Calm (leftover from reflux, but it does have the side effect of pooping) and pears and prunes. He had prunes 2-3 times a day for a couple days, and his poops turned into prune consistancy. (Not fun in cloth diapers) So I think I've hit a balance, I feed at least one looser food a day (prunes, peaches, apricots, pears, etc) and his poops are still formed but usually not hard, and he goes 2-5 times a day (small poops) Since the poops are so frequent, I'm not worried that they're not as soft as they used to be.


----------



## alegna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flightgoddess* 
My lil guy has fairly solid poos. When we started out with solids, I didn't do my research and he got constipated (rice, bananas, apples and avocados) and he had some HARD poos, he was crying. To get him to go, I gave him some Colic Calm (leftover from reflux, but it does have the side effect of pooping) and pears and prunes. He had prunes 2-3 times a day for a couple days, and his poops turned into prune consistancy. (Not fun in cloth diapers) So I think I've hit a balance, I feed at least one looser food a day (prunes, peaches, apricots, pears, etc) and his poops are still formed but usually not hard, and he goes 2-5 times a day (small poops) Since the poops are so frequent, I'm not worried that they're not as soft as they used to be.


If you're *needing* to feed those foods, it's likely he's getting more solids than his body is ready to handle. You might consider backing off the solids and encouraging more nursing.

-Angela


----------



## NormaJean13

Thanks everyone. It's amazing how it takes writing something down to have that 'duh' moment - of course all of those things are binding. It makes perfect sense.

One thing - I though apples were, like pears, good at helping things come out and regulating. Is that not the case?


----------



## alegna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NormaJean13* 

One thing - I though apples were, like pears, good at helping things come out and regulating. Is that not the case?

BRAT diet to stop diarrhea is Bananas Rice Apples and Toast

-Angela


----------



## XanaduMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NormaJean13* 
Thanks everyone. It's amazing how it takes writing something down to have that 'duh' moment - of course all of those things are binding. It makes perfect sense.

One thing - I though apples were, like pears, good at helping things come out and regulating. Is that not the case?

Nope--apples (and esp applesauce) are binding too. Think of the diarrhea diet: BRAT (bananas, rice, applesauce, toast)...all foods that work against upset stomachs, and also against healthy stomachs! The pitted fruits are the loosening ones: peaches, pears, plums, etc. Fruit juice can also be an instant laxative, though you shouldn't rely on that sort of thing.


----------



## LeahC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NormaJean13* 
Thanks everyone. It's amazing how it takes writing something down to have that 'duh' moment - of course all of those things are binding. It makes perfect sense.

One thing - I though apples were, like pears, good at helping things come out and regulating. Is that not the case?


Yeah, I don't know why apples are considered binding. Because an apple a day definitely keeps things moving for me and my children.














But seriously, I am comfused by that, because many peds. will recommend giving an older baby or toddler a little bit of apple juice mixed with water to help with any slow BM issues. Perhaps it is just dependent on the person.


----------



## Hardierlime

Before we started giving juice more regularly, even with just water, my girl (9 months) was pushing out little turdlets. Now, she gets about 2-3oz of organic 100% juice along with 2-3oz of water daily in addition to the 20oz of EBM and 2-3 solids meals she was getting. Its definitely more solid than breastmilk only poops, but considerably looser than they were before.


----------

